# Hiiiiiiilfe !!!  Mein Teich bläht sich auf !!!



## Tomato Joe (3. Sep. 2012)

Hallo !

Ich bin neu hier und hoffe, dass ich auch richtig bin.
Ich habe ein großes Problem.

Seit 2 Jahren habe ich einen kleinen Teich mit Springbrunnen im Garten. In diesem Sommer wollten meine Kids Goldfische haben, die ich auch kaufte. Ich habe eine Filteranlage installiert, sodaß das Wasser immer schön klar war und den Fischen geht es gut.

Vor einer Woche dann, sank der Wasserspiegel um ca. 15 cm. Die Suche nach dem Loch blieb erfolglos. Da ich auf den Rand der Folie Natursteine habe (sieht fast aus wie ein kleiner, flacher Brunnen), konnte ich nicht einfach so die Folie austauschen. Deshalb beschloss ich, eine neue Folie (gleiches Geschäft und gleiche Folie) zu kaufen und diese auf die bestehende Folie zu legen. 

Also reinigte ich den Teich, legte die neue Folie ein und lies Wasser einlaufen. Anschließend habe ich den Rand ca. 6 cm mit speziellem Foliekleber mit der alten Folie verklebt. Das Ergebnis war super.

Heute, eine Woche später, bilden sich plötzlich unter der neuen Folie Blasen. Diese haben derzeit die Größe eines Fußballs und heben alles (auch die Pumpe für den Springbrunnen) hoch.

Was soll ich tun ?????????????

Ich habe keine Erklärung dafür. Zwischen den Folien befindet sich lediglich eine Kleinstmenge (10 ml) an Wasser und ein paar feine Sandkörner.

_Ich wäre um eine Lösung seeeeeehr dankbar._
lg 
Andy


----------



## Stephan D (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Hiiiiiiilfe !!!  Mein Teich bläht sich auf !!!*

Hallo ,

dein Teich hat wegen dem Käse Goldfischfutter Blähungen .
















weil sich zwischen den  Folien Wasser ansammelt , welches sich durch diese Beulen bemerkbar macht . Es tritt entweder von außen durch das Leck ein , (entweder Regenwasser oder überlaufendes Teichwasser , oder du hast die neue Folie doch nicht so supi verklebt das nichts dazwischen laufen kann . So macht man das aber auch nicht . Immer alte Folie rausschneiden wenn die Ufer erhalten bleiben sollen .

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Michael der 2. (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Hiiiiiiilfe !!!  Mein Teich bläht sich auf !!!*

Hi

Könnte es vielleicht sein, dass Wasser aus dem Teich hinter die Teichfolie läuft, zb durch Wasserspiele?

Das war bei meinem alten Teich der Fall. das Wasser aus dem Filter ist hin und wieder hinter die Folie gelaufen (sie hat da senkrecht hoch gestanden) und hat auch so etwas verursacht nur in ganz großem Ausmaß. Da die Folie nur duch Sand geschützt war, kann man sich vorstellen, dass der langsam weggeschwemmt wurde und der Teich war hinüber.

Grüße Michael


----------



## bayernhoschi (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Hiiiiiiilfe !!!  Mein Teich bläht sich auf !!!*

Hallo Andy,



> und den Fischen geht es gut.



da kommt aber was auf Dich zu.

5 Goldfischen in 300 L Wasser geht es garantiert nicht gut, zumindest nicht lange.

Es bleibt nämlich nicht bei 5.

Bitte vergrößer den Teich, oder geb die Fische wieder ab.


----------



## S.Reiner (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Hiiiiiiilfe !!!  Mein Teich bläht sich auf !!!*

Morgen Andy
Da muss ich dem Ralph recht geben .
Allso da Du sowieso was unternehmen musst wegen der Folie 
allso Sparten raus Buddeln 
Hier im Forum mal viel Lesen und dann weisst was zu tuhen ist .
Bei not fragen 
Viel Spass R.
P.S. 
Lass die Kinder mit Graben


----------



## dragsterrobby (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Hiiiiiiilfe !!!  Mein Teich bläht sich auf !!!*

Genau so war es damals auch bei mir, es war Wasser! Das gesammelte Regenwasser lief gezielt in den Teich und wenn es eine bestimmte höhe hatte, auf der anderen Seite des Teiches wieder raus! Leider war der Anschluss beim Einlauf undicht, was ich zu spät bemerkte und es haben sich auch diese blubberrigen Blasen auf den Teichgrund gebildet.


----------



## Tomato Joe (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Hiiiiiiilfe !!!  Mein Teich bläht sich auf !!!*

Hallo an Alle!

Vielen Dank vorab für die zahlreichen Antworten und Tipps.

lg

Andy


----------



## Kuton (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Hiiiiiiilfe !!!  Mein Teich bläht sich auf !!!*

Bei 2 Folien Übereinander ist das normal.

Sobald Wasser zwischen die beiden Folien kommt.....


Erste Folie durchstechen, dann 2. Folie drauf


Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## Tomato Joe (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Hiiiiiiilfe !!!  Mein Teich bläht sich auf !!!*



Kuton schrieb:


> Bei 2 Folien Übereinander ist das normal.
> 
> Sobald Wasser zwischen die beiden Folien kommt.....
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralf !!

Vielen vielen Dank für Deinen Tip.

Das war die Lösung. Ich habe auch die vergangenen Tage gedacht, warum steigt der Wasserspiegel nicht !? Aber auf die Idee, dass Wasser zwischen den Planen ist, kam ich nicht.
Also nochmals vielen Dank an Dich !!!!!https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/smilies/big/zustimm3.gif

lg
Andy


----------

